# Odd Card



## Sarah (Jan 11, 2004)

I was bored yesterday, so I pulled out my LOTR Tarot Deck and Card Game and started putting the cards in chronological order. I got to this one card, and couldn't for the life of me remember when it happend. The caption said: "Thorin Oakensheild and Gimli the Dwarf resolve to work together." So when was this???


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 12, 2004)

It can't be a very good quality card deck, as they misspelt shield, or perhaps that was just you?  Anyway, nowhere can I recall an encounter between Thorin and Gimli where they resolve to work together. Perhaps "Gimli the Dwarf" should read "Gandalf the Wizard"?


----------



## Niirewen (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmm.. I don't recall that at all either. Well, obviously this happened sometime before the Quest of Erebor, because Thorin died at the Battle of Five Armies. Beyond that, I have no idea. Sorry!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 14, 2004)

Flame of Udûn said:


> It can't be a very good quality card deck, as they misspelt shield, or perhaps that was just you?  Anyway, nowhere can I recall an encounter between Thorin and Gimli where they resolve to work together. Perhaps "Gimli the Dwarf" should read "Gandalf the Wizard"?



nope that was just me. Why don't I just show you the card, eh?

Grr, i can't! It says i have exceeded my quota for attatchments, but i can't delete them either!!!


----------



## Sarah (Jan 18, 2004)

Sarah said:


> nope that was just me. Why don't I just show you the card, eh?
> 
> Grr, i can't! It says i have exceeded my quota for attatchments, but i can't delete them either!!!



k Got the Attatchment bug worked out (thanks WM!!!)

So, here's that card


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 20, 2004)

Gimli and Thorin lived together at the Blue Mountains. Gimli was too young for the Quest. (Fili and Kili were some years younger then the others.) Gimli said something about being on a journey when Gandalf visited. 

Maybe Gimli helped Thorin get the dead skin off Thorin's feet one of the times?


----------

